# Type 1 stool daily?



## zeedog (Dec 15, 2015)

I cant get doctors to take me seriously. I finally got a doctor that listens enough but doesnt think my constipation is an issue. I tried showing her a photo of large amount of blood after a bm but she refused to look because she "hates smart phones". I think if she saw she would realize how serious it is. Ive been constipated my whole life but didnt know it until i was an adult. My parents werent the kind to take me to doctors when a bone broke or I got sick. I thought pooping blood was normal because thats as 90% of my bowel movements. Sometimes I can go every day in a row and all movements are a small amount of type 1. Ive tried miralax but it produces no effect and I get ill and bloated after a few days. I tried docqlace but get severe stomach cramps on day 3 with no results. If I eat more fiber they change to type 2 and become so massive I can bleed severely after a bm, sometimes for a couple days. Ive been to a dietician who says I am doing everything right, ive had food allergy and sensitivity tests, all negative. I started getting really sick last year and lost 30lbs and after going to multiple doctors asking for a sibo test it came back positive(most refused because constipation is the opposite most experience with sibo, but I KNEW I had it). Ive been treated with xifaxan, felt great after but no changes in bowel movements during or after. It will probably come back from what ive read and I feel it already is. I had a colonoscopy during treatment and my first bowel movement after was tiny type 1 rabbit turds. I dont think the doctor believed me, she was like yeah ok(because who has rock hard bm's after a colonoscopy while on antibiotics). They still havent let me send in a stool sample to check the bacterial count. I've tried eliminating certain foods from my diet, I drink so much water I wake up multiple times to pee at night. Im not a nervous bathroom user, I can go in public places. Doctors only want to treat the symptoms which hasnt ever worked. I take probiotics twice daily, eat fruit and veggies daily, I dont drink alcohol ever or smoke, i dont drink soda, coffee or caffinated beverages. Why haven't I ever had a normal bm? Im at my wits end and have spent over $7k between doctors this year and am deep in debt trying to heal myself. Please help me


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

What color is the blood (dark or light)? That can give you some indication where it is coming from. Hemmroids could be a possibility if it is bright meaning newer blood. Sorry you are going through this. I have the same (sibo and constipation) nothing seems to help me either. Please find a new dr. Yours sounds like an ass. Who says no when your just trying to connect the dots!? She was probably in a rush. Find a second opinion.. hopefully someone with a better bedside manner!


----------



## zeedog (Dec 15, 2015)

Oops your message popped up right after I responded. Thanks for taking the time. The blood is very bright and fresh, I was told I had non bleeding hemerhoids after the colonoscopy and she left it at that. But then why do I get blood so often? They keep telling me to eat more fiber which causes more blood and take stool softeners which produce no effect. Maybe I didnt have any bleeding during the procedure after being on a colon emptying diet, but I would think there would be some scarring? I am confident its caused by trying to pass stool because I never have issues except right during and after bm. Im sorry for being so graphic, I dont know how to explain it better. Thanks for your help


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah, I think we're all immune to the details ha. You know your body best. Dr's can be idiots. Some don't even share all the info if they find something and assume it's insignificant. Don't do things if you know it's not helping. Dr's tend to just run through their list of "band-aid remedies" not considering our other symptoms. My advice is to keep searching this site. I've learned way more here than from any dr.


----------



## zeedog (Dec 15, 2015)

I will keep browsing the forum thanks


----------



## zeedog (Dec 15, 2015)

I will look it up and see if it is ok to take with my current medications. If I do I will let you know how well it works. Thanks for the help


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

zeedog said:


> Oops your message popped up right after I responded. Thanks for taking the time. The blood is very bright and fresh, I was told I had non bleeding hemerhoids after the colonoscopy and she left it at that. But then why do I get blood so often? They keep telling me to eat more fiber which causes more blood and take stool softeners which produce no effect. Maybe I didnt have any bleeding during the procedure after being on a colon emptying diet, but I would think there would be some scarring? I am confident its caused by trying to pass stool because I never have issues except right during and after bm. Im sorry for being so graphic, I dont know how to explain it better. Thanks for your help


If more fiber doesn't help in a week or two, eat LESS fiber. Less fiber means no extra fiber. About 70% of us on this board get way more constipated the more fiber we eat.

Fruits and veggies may seem like what you should eat, but I for one never had chronic constipation until I started eating more of them and it never went away. Eat less of them.

Also, I've tried probiotics twice now and they just make me more constipated.

I've been posting on this board a long time now and have tried just about everything, I definitely recommend this (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

You'd be foolish not to try it. I rarely have constipation now.

P.S. I also take about 3/4th of a cap full of generic Miralax a day. It helps.


----------



## zeedog (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks I will check out the ingredients. I have been keeping a food diary to see what foods effect my digestion ive went on low fiber diets, cut out grains, tried special diets I read about online, no effect. Stool softeners dont work(miralax especially, no difference in movement after days and terrible water retention/bloating), I get normal movement with laxatives mostly but rarely take them. Ive had hydrogen breath tests done for fructose and lactose, both negative. Im a little wary of doctors who self written books with their own formulated pills but I will definitely read up on it, thank you. Hope it works out


----------

